# What is this????



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I noticed these strange things on my betta's venral fins. What is it? Can it be treated? 
Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to attach a smaller picture.


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Most likely a tumour


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Oscarlover said:


> Most likely a tumour


A tumour? How do I treat it? Kanaplex? Furan2? Salt? I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Maybe April will chime in. She's pretty good with the betta's.


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Not quite sure bud inustdid some research and that's what I found The first and only beta ive ever had lasted 3 months in a plastic globeb thing about 18 yrs ago lol QUOTErlilly;1423672]


Oscarlover said:


> Most likely a tumour


A tumour? How do I treat it? Kanaplex? Furan2? Salt? I have never seen anything like this before.[/QUOTE]


----------

